# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Enapu cobrará US$ 26 por contenedor que movilicen las grúas pórtico del puerto del Callao

## Bruno Cillóniz

La Empresa Nacional de Puertos (Enapu) cobrará 26 dólares por cada contenedor que se movilice en las dos grúas pórtico que se instalan en el Muelle Norte del puerto del Callao, informó hoy su presidente, Mario Arbulú.     “Hoy hemos publicado las tarifas que se aplicarán para este nuevo servicio y se ha fijado una tarifa de 26 dólares por contenedor que es menor a la establecida por el Organismo Supervisor de la Inversión en Infraestructura de Transporte de Uso Público (Ositran) de 30 dólares”, explicó.  Arbulú se reunió hoy con los empresarios de las distintas líneas navieras que operan contenedores en el puerto del Callao para dar a conocer detalles respecto al nuevo servicio de las dos grúas pórtico del Muelle Norte.  En la reunión participaron representantes de la Asociación Marítima del Perú, Consorcio Naviero Peruano, Maruba, Maersk Line, Cargonaves, Mediterranean Shipping y Milne.  También estuvieron presentes ejecutivos de CCNI, CMA-SGM, Agunsa, Mitsui -Tecnapo, NYK Transmeridian, Kawasaki K.K, Hamburg Sud, Hapag Lloyd, Greenandes, Seaborart, Transtotal, Trinity Line y Amerandes.  Estas empresas recibieron información sobre la última fase en la que se encuentra la instalación de las grúas pórtico de muelle y que próximamente entrarán en operación. “Enapu se viene esforzando para brindar las máximas garantías a nuestros usuarios a fin de que esta inversión en modernos equipos lograda después de 27 años se convierta en el mejor beneficio para el comercio exterior del país”, refirió Arbulú.  A la fecha Enapu ha formado un equipo de 37 operadores y personal de mantenimiento de grúas a través de un Programa de Instrucción con participación de técnicos de las empresas proveedoras.  El servicio que brinden las grúas pórtico será complementado con el sistema de integración electrónica SPARCS para la administración de contenedores, así como con una nueva subestación eléctrica de alta potencia.   Por su parte, los empresarios de las líneas navieras expresaron su reconocimiento por los esfuerzos del Estado en búsqueda de la eficiencia y competitividad del primer puerto de Perú.  *Fuente: Agronegociosperu.org*Temas similares: Artículo: Callao se consolidó como el puerto líder del Pacífico Sudamericano en 2011 Artículo: Panamá estima que puerto del Callao se encamina a ser el hub de Sudamérica C.v. David bances callao - agronomo unprg - lambayeque Costo de exportación por contenedor en Perú se redujo a US$ 680, señala Comex Precio de la harina bajó 10% en establecimientos comerciales de Lima y Callao

----------

